# I need Help Identifying...



## Sgaul2015 (Nov 18, 2015)

This stove came out of a garage in an old farm house in IL and I am trying to find out any history that I can. I would really love to restore this. The only markings that i can find are; Orbon Stove Co. Belleville, IL   42 M  it also has Circulator on the front. It does have all the parts (the stand, doors etc) I just took them off to move it.

Any help or a point in the right direction would be greatly appreciated. I have researched the company and have googled everything that I can, with no luck.

Thank you so much for your time and help,
Stacy


----------



## coaly (Nov 20, 2015)

The search feature at top right using Orbon as search criteria shows a few threads of results.

The most company history is here on page 46;
https://books.google.com/books?id=s...ult&ct=result&sqi=2#v=onepage&q=orbon&f=false

Google Images finds a good picture of a restored Circulator with two tone on icollector here;
http://www.icollector.com/Circulator-wood-heater-stove-by-Orbon-Iron-excellent-condition_i23371329
Notice they call it a wood heater, it is primarily coal.


----------



## Badger Freezer (Dec 14, 2015)

Sgaul2015 said:


> This stove came out of a garage in an old farm house in IL and I am trying to find out any history that I can. I would really love to restore this. The only markings that i can find are; Orbon Stove Co. Belleville, IL   42 M  it also has Circulator on the front. It does have all the parts (the stand, doors etc) I just took them off to move it.
> 
> Any help or a point in the right direction would be greatly appreciated. I have researched the company and have googled everything that I can, with no luck.
> 
> ...


Okay, your stove model was sold in the 1926. I came with a peaked top that fills the opening on stove. They sold a lot of them in Anaconda, Montana that year. Hundreds.
I have an Orbon Tileona.  A very ornate cabinet stove.  I can't find others.  The Orbon company is still in business.  It's called Peerless.  Belleville, Illinois.
Badger Freezer


----------

